# Musty smell from closet after leak



## cslady (Sep 10, 2007)

You have a problem. When a water intrusion of this sort occurs several things need to be done. All flooring needs to be removed. The baseshoe as well as the drywall needs to be removed at least 12" from the areas that are wet. The area should have been contained and a dehu put into the area until dry. Using fans in an area that is not contained can spead mold spores through out the home. Once the drydown is complete the exposed wood should be wirebrushed with an antibactrial solution. Once this is complete then the area should be tested. Mold starts to form in less than 24hours without a proper drydown. I suggest you have a serious chat with the managment of your apartment. This can cause problems not only for you but for others in the building as well. A professional will be able to take moisture readings and let you know what areas are wet.


----------



## Musty (Sep 10, 2007)

I totally agree and I am 100% sure they did not handle this right. Nothing is handled right in this building. I am also sure there is a mold issue because of the smell.

I am assuming if there is a smell then there is mold?

Unfortunately, I need to educate myself before I can go attack the management. Unless you have rented an apartment in a 400 unit NYC apartment building, you do not know how difficult it is to deal with the management unless you have a lot of facts behind you.

Am I correct in saying that this whole "smell is coming from a wet wall" is a load of BS? That the smell is mold and that a wall should have dried within 3 months?


----------

